# Different stitch types



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking for info on different stitch types 

ie satin, step stitch (and the others)

What's used for what? Normally just leave the software on auto when importing clipart but it would be handy to know what's what for more manual input and better understanding


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

What software did you have?
There should be some information in your software manual to explain the different stitch types.
And, possibly some information and/or training on the software company's website.
There are some great sources for online training, that are not specific to a particular brand of software, that could be of great help to you also.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The basic embroidery stitch types are satin, run and fill. The satin stitch is the typical stitch that is used for text in left chest logos. The run stitch is used for outlines that are too narrow for a satin stitch. The run stitch may be repeated two or three times in an area. A fill stitch is a very general name for many stitch patterns that can be used to cover larger areas that are too long for a satin stitch such as an element in a design or jacket back sized text. Fill stitches vary greatly from a "smooth" basic fill to a textured fill that adds an additional patterned element to the overall design.


----------

